# Cincinnati uber driver new uber cut our fares 80 cents mile? Wtf



## Jerry77 (Jan 19, 2016)

As a new driver in. Cincinnati I leave my uber app on and it freezes like almost all the time. One time a riders app and. Mine locked up and we couldn't get it to reboot. Uber said it was my fault… lost money on this then lets see short runs 3.00 maybe 2.00 and this new qualification for $20 for 2 etc… is BS… .ok so figure 80 cents per mile now 15 cents a.minute go 9 miles $4.00 then fuel we use our own gas, w&T on your vehicle. I've noticed the app is causing me to. Lose money but uber won't fix it. Its my fault according to them. Is it truly worth it? Are long runs better than short. I make the same amount on a long run that takes 5 short. I personally think the map system red 2.0 etc is a joke you drive get there and its white then wait 20 minutes leave its red turn back hurry up 2 minutes get there its red then white… lol uber banks on it. You destroy your vehicle they make the money 25 percent lower fares and its going to get worse.. Ohio is trying to ban uber and lyft by Congress. Its in the talks now… I'm not sure about uber. Hang out in Clifton or Newport or OTR get $2-4 dollar fares… that's where uber wants you in downtown. I went there in Clifton drove a lady 6 places waited 20 minutes all in a block 3.22 I made lol…. What a joke


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

Jerry77 said:


> As a new driver in. Cincinnati I leave my uber app on and it freezes like almost all the time. One time a riders app and. Mine locked up and we couldn't get it to reboot. Uber said it was my fault&#8230; lost money on this then lets see short runs 3.00 maybe 2.00 and this new qualification for $20 for 2 etc&#8230; is BS&#8230; .ok so figure 80 cents per mile now 15 cents a.minute go 9 miles $4.00 then fuel we use our own gas, w&T on your vehicle. I've noticed the app is causing me to. Lose money but uber won't fix it. Its my fault according to them. Is it truly worth it? Are long runs better than short. I make the same amount on a long run that takes 5 short. I personally think the map system red 2.0 etc is a joke you drive get there and its white then wait 20 minutes leave its red turn back hurry up 2 minutes get there its red then white&#8230; lol uber banks on it. You destroy your vehicle they make the money 25 percent lower fares and its going to get worse.. Ohio is trying to ban uber and lyft by Congress. Its in the talks now&#8230; I'm not sure about uber. Hang out in Clifton or Newport or OTR get $2-4 dollar fares&#8230; that's where uber wants you in downtown. I went there in Clifton drove a lady 6 places waited 20 minutes all in a block 3.22 I made lol&#8230;. What a joke


The rate cut on Jan 9 was about 35% $1.20/mi to .80/mi, 50 cents off base.

Yes if you make a $4.20 minimum fare minus $1.60 SRF minus a now 25% uber commission you come away with a big $1.95.

I think its great you figured this out early, and donated the minimum of your time and car's equity to the San Francisco gang's business plan. A nice 35% cut in rates on top of a 25% Uber cut kinda helps speed up the process.

Good Luck

CC


----------



## Don't-Tell-Uber-I'm-Here (Jan 22, 2016)

Jerry77 said:


> As a new driver in. Cincinnati I leave my uber app on and it freezes like almost all the time. One time a riders app and. Mine locked up and we couldn't get it to reboot. Uber said it was my fault&#8230; lost money on this then lets see short runs 3.00 maybe 2.00 and this new qualification for $20 for 2 etc&#8230; is BS&#8230; .ok so figure 80 cents per mile now 15 cents a.minute go 9 miles $4.00 then fuel we use our own gas, w&T on your vehicle. I've noticed the app is causing me to. Lose money but uber won't fix it. Its my fault according to them. Is it truly worth it? Are long runs better than short. I make the same amount on a long run that takes 5 short. I personally think the map system red 2.0 etc is a joke you drive get there and its white then wait 20 minutes leave its red turn back hurry up 2 minutes get there its red then white&#8230; lol uber banks on it. You destroy your vehicle they make the money 25 percent lower fares and its going to get worse.. Ohio is trying to ban uber and lyft by Congress. Its in the talks now&#8230; I'm not sure about uber. Hang out in Clifton or Newport or OTR get $2-4 dollar fares&#8230; that's where uber wants you in downtown. I went there in Clifton drove a lady 6 places waited 20 minutes all in a block 3.22 I made lol&#8230;. What a joke


CC and I are in complete agreement.

Net pay is $3-6 an hour. Non-surge, after gas, W&T, etc.


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

No difference between Uber and ISIS, both a terrorist organization. We've been at .90 cents in Phoenix for the past year and half, and they're about to lower the rates again to .65 cents out here. That's why I went ahead and got an actual job. ****kk Uber!


----------



## ArsenalGunner (Sep 11, 2015)

Jerry77 said:


> As a new driver in. Cincinnati I leave my uber app on and it freezes like almost all the time. One time a riders app and. Mine locked up and we couldn't get it to reboot. Uber said it was my fault&#8230; lost money on this then lets see short runs 3.00 maybe 2.00 and this new qualification for $20 for 2 etc&#8230; is BS&#8230; .ok so figure 80 cents per mile now 15 cents a.minute go 9 miles $4.00 then fuel we use our own gas, w&T on your vehicle. I've noticed the app is causing me to. Lose money but uber won't fix it. Its my fault according to them. Is it truly worth it? Are long runs better than short. I make the same amount on a long run that takes 5 short. I personally think the map system red 2.0 etc is a joke you drive get there and its white then wait 20 minutes leave its red turn back hurry up 2 minutes get there its red then white&#8230; lol uber banks on it. You destroy your vehicle they make the money 25 percent lower fares and its going to get worse.. Ohio is trying to ban uber and lyft by Congress. Its in the talks now&#8230; I'm not sure about uber. Hang out in Clifton or Newport or OTR get $2-4 dollar fares&#8230; that's where uber wants you in downtown. I went there in Clifton drove a lady 6 places waited 20 minutes all in a block 3.22 I made lol&#8230;. What a joke


I've done Uber for 2 years, I know I have tons of patience for being with em' such a long time. Let me tell you something, APP freezes or doesn't start. You stop the car and arrange a form of payment with pax, until they agree to your terms you won't move. You're not doing charity work, you need to get paid as you owe insurance, car payments, oil and gas fees, maintenance etc etc. Wait to start the trip until the client is in his seat and ready to roll, otherwise, if pax is not out in exactly 3 mins, drive away a block, wait additional 2 mins, cancel and you'll bank $4.00 which is better than 95% of your rides. Finally, if you can find a job, please quit uber as soon as you can. Good luck!


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Figure out what it costs to drive a mile.
Subtract that from your net pay per mile.

Continue to give Uber customers free rides if you would like.

Here, 100 miles West on I74 in Indianapolis, Uber rates are 75¢/mile and 15¢/minute.
Average 30mph in mixed driving. (2 minutes/mile)
Veteran commission is 20%, new driver commission is 25%

Take a thousand mile week. Out of every thousand miles I drove (past tense) I had a passenger in the car for about 500 miles.
You don't get paid for the other 500 miles, but they cost the same with or without a passenger.

My cost to drive 1000 miles is $350 @ 35¢/mile.
Uber paid for 500 of those miles @ 60¢ each = $300 + 1000 minutes at 12¢ each = $420 gross. 
Subtract the cost to drive from the gross pay and net before taxes comes to a whopping $70/week.

It takes 2000 minutes to drive 1000 miles at 30mph. So, behind the wheel time is 33 hours. Being available to drive, app on waiting for a ping.... about 50 hours a week.

50 hours for $70 net.

$1.40 per hour net. Before tax.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jerry77 said:


> As a new driver Uber said it was my fault&#8230; lost money on this Its my fault Is it truly worth it?&#8230;What a joke


I edited your post so that you can see the answer to your own question of "WTF?"


----------

